# Oh snap, I just got featured on Yahoo (the Yahoo.com)



## Vtec44 (Sep 6, 2016)

This Bride Dip-Dyed Her Wedding Gown to Match Her Hair and It’s Epic


----------



## weepete (Sep 6, 2016)

Sweet! Congratulations.


----------



## PersistentNomad (Sep 6, 2016)

Right on! That looks like it was a gorgeous wedding to shoot!


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks.  I'm not going to lie, it was pretty epic!


----------



## otherprof (Sep 6, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> View attachment 127175
> 
> 
> This Bride Dip-Dyed Her Wedding Gown to Match Her Hair and It’s Epic


Great photo. Congratulations to you and the couple!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 6, 2016)

Congrats!  You deserve the recognition - your shots are always so well done.  My daughter and I were admiring that dress the other day.  I can't remember now if you posted pics of it here or if I was checking out your link to your website but I stopped to show the dress to my 13 year old who is very into fashion and DIY stuff.  She loved the dress.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 7, 2016)

Cool


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow.. kudos!

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 7, 2016)

awesome recognition.
Do you have a link to it on Yahoo so I could read the entire article?


----------



## limr (Sep 7, 2016)

Congrats!

Though I'm sorry, I have to comment about the overuse and dilution of the word "epic"  Cool, funky, creative? Absolutely. Great photos? Of course! _Epic? 





_
(And by 'you', I mean the internet, not you personally.)


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 7, 2016)

limr said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Though I'm sorry, I have to comment about the overuse and dilution of the word "epic"  Cool, funky, creative? Absolutely. Great photos? Of course! _Epic?
> 
> ...





astroNikon said:


> awesome recognition.



I meant to say,
Awesomely Epic Recognition !!


----------



## paigew (Sep 7, 2016)

Omg wow!! I didn't know these were yours! I've seen them all over fb. You have gone viral! Gorgeous images [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PersistentNomad (Sep 7, 2016)

This Bride Dip-Dyed Her Wedding Gown to Match Her Hair and It’s Epic


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 7, 2016)

limr said:


> Though I'm sorry, I have to comment about the overuse and dilution of the word "epic"



What did EPIC ever do to you?  LOL


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 7, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> awesome recognition.
> Do you have a link to it on Yahoo so I could read the entire article?



Link is right below the screen shot in the first post yo!  But if you want to read the original blog on my site, its at  Colorful Lake Arrowhead Pine Rose Cabins Wedding | Taylor and Chris


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 7, 2016)

paigew said:


> Omg wow!! I didn't know these were yours! I've seen them all over fb. You have gone viral! Gorgeous images [emoji7][emoji7]



Yeah it has been fun, now back to business as usual! LOL


----------



## paigew (Sep 7, 2016)

I feel like I know a celebrity. Can I have an autographed copy [emoji23]


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 7, 2016)

paigew said:


> I feel like I know a celebrity. Can I have an autographed copy [emoji23]



hahaha!


----------



## limr (Sep 7, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Though I'm sorry, I have to comment about the overuse and dilution of the word "epic"
> ...



I'm personally offended by broad social trends, especially ones in which the English language is abused.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 7, 2016)

limr said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 7, 2016)

Gratz man. Well deserved!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, congrats. You always have great photos.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 7, 2016)

limr said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


Epic,  just totally Epicnessish.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 7, 2016)

limr said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



@Vtec44 :  Congrats - good photography, great image.
@limr :  Hey, Lenny - I sent you a message via your profile PM.


----------

